# Cost of living in Liverpool(UK)



## som83 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi
I have received job offer letter by UK company (Liverpool) with salary of 40000 Pounds per year.(Before tax)

Out of 40000 pounds, 11000 pounds is bonus +Allowances.

I am married having a child of 1 1/2 years. My wife will not be working in Uk.

Anyone please let me know the detail break-up of cost of living like accomodation, transportation, tax to be paid, food expense, health insurance for 3 members, internet, phone and entertainment expense and any other expense.

Thanks in Advance.

Thanks
Som


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

som83 said:


> Hi
> I have received job offer letter by UK company (Liverpool) with salary of 40000 Pounds per year.(Before tax)
> 
> Out of 40000 pounds, 11000 pounds is bonus +Allowances.
> ...


Without going into details, your salary is sufficient for a reasonably comfortable life in Liverpool for a young family of three. Average salary there is around £20,000 a year before tax (but UK citizens get help with various benefits and tax credits which you aren't entitled to).

You should be able to rent a small house in one of the suburbs (so you have a garden for your kid). To cut down on commuting cost, live within easy reach of your work place. Rent in Liverpool is well below average for UK as a whole. You shouldn't have to pay more than around £500 to £600 a month. Plus £100 in council tax, £120 in utilities and £30 for landline and broadband. If you want to run a car, that will be a major expense as petrol/diesel is at record high and insurance is expensive in Liverpool. You don't need health cover as you will all be entitled to NHS, though your company may offer private medical insurance as a perk. Food is diffciult to quantify as it varies between families and individuals, but you should budget about £500 to £600 a month. Your £40k salary will bring in just under £30k a year or £2500 a month. You should have a reasonable sum left over for entertainment, meals out, trips out and modest holidays.


----------



## som83 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Joppa,
How much will I have to pay for tax ( in pounds) ??? for a salary of 40000 pounds.

Thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

som83 said:


> Thanks Joppa,
> How much will I have to pay for tax ( in pounds) ??? for a salary of 40000 pounds.


If you look at my reply, £40k will mean a take-home pay of just under £30k, so around £10k will be in tax and national insurance. Both are deducted by your employer before paying you.


----------



## Gregarious (Mar 12, 2012)

Som,

You can find more cheaper accommodation in Liverpool area as pointed by Mr. Joppa. He did it very good calculation. appreciable


----------

